
Hiring manager says org chart is flat, but LinkedIn says otherwise. What to do? - angebracht
Two weeks ago I applied for a Senior Software Engineer role at a great company, whom I&#x27;ve just received a verbal offer from. They&#x27;ve met my compensation requirements and passed my culture test.<p>What concerns me is that the hiring manager asked if it&#x27;d be a dealbreaker for me to join the team as a Software Engineer rather than a Senior Software Engineer. The hiring manager explained rather briefly that the company is a rather flat org that doesn&#x27;t really hire seniors.<p>But upon searching LinkedIn, I found 3 Senior Software Engineers working at this company (the engineering team is only 9 people).<p>I don&#x27;t mind ditching my senior title (I&#x27;ve been a senior&#x2F;lead at my last 3 workplaces). I just want to know the truth about why they didn&#x27;t offer that title to me when there are clearly employees at the company with it.<p>How do I bring up my concern to the hiring manager?
======
pjc50
No org is truly flat, but conversely I've been at places that _only_ or
predominantly hire "seniors".

Really the only thing the title matters for in a "flat" org is getting you
into the next job. You have to decide for yourself whether you're going to
have problems with that on your CV, based on what else you've done and how
prestigious the job is.

Otherwise you just have to ask; try arguing that if it's a flat org then a
"senior" title doesn't cost them anything.

------
who-knows95
sorry, i am not experienced in this matter, but wouldn't asking the hiring
manager make sense?

if they are lying then you are being messed around, and should be cautioned.

if it's just LinkedIn "self promotion" of these staff then it's not much to
worry about?

if you have a probation period, that would allow you to see what the company
is really like?

